# WoW laggt obwohl guter PC



## mege3 (19. Januar 2009)

ich hab das problem das WOW nach etwa 30min spielzeit anfaengt zu laggen.... 
die fps faellt dann von 40fps nurnoch auf 10fps... hab auch alles auf low eingestellt... hilft alles nichts.
ich kann css spielen ohne das es laggt...  

ich hab eine GeForce 7150m grafkarte
2.00GHz processor
4.0 Gb RAM
mein alter pc war nicht soo gut aber gelaggt hat es bei ihm nie.. ich weiss nicht weiter..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
vielleicht koennt ihr mir helfen..


----------



## Independent (19. Januar 2009)

1.)Neuester Graka-Treiber @ www.nvidia.de

2.)Ram-Plätze tauschen

3.)Neuestes Bios Update

4.)Neuestes Mobo-Update
----------------------------------------

Ich tippe aufn Speicherbug. Der entleert deinen Speicher nich mehr wenn er voll is.
Arbeite diese Punkte nacheinander ab und probier es dann. 
Gegebenfalls tabbsed du mal mit ALT+Shift rein und raus und checkst wies dann läuft.


----------



## poTTo (19. Januar 2009)

liegt eindeutig an deiner GeForce 7150m grafikkarte, das ist ein Laptop den du nutz oder die Karte ist Onboard verbaut. der Grafikchip ist für Officeanwendungen ausgelegt. Da werden dir die neusten Treiber leider auch nicht mehr viel Helfen.

Tip: Solltest du einen PCI ex Steckplatz frei haben, kauf die ne richtige Grafikkarte, dann hast auch mehr fps.

gruss
poTTo


----------



## Independent (19. Januar 2009)

Nur komisch das das System ne Zeit lang flüssig läuft und es egal ist welche Auflösung er fährt.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (19. Januar 2009)

erstmal laggt es bei dir nicht. laggen ist wieder was völlig anderes.
bei dir ruckelt es.

erstmal taugt die grafikkarte nicht zum zocken. daher alle details auf ganz unten drehen.
alle hintergrundprogramme aus (virenscanner, icq, usw).
auflösung musste mal testen wie hoch du da gehen kannst.


----------



## painschkes (19. Januar 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> *erstmal laggt es bei dir nicht.* laggen ist wieder was völlig anderes.
> bei dir ruckelt es.
> 
> *alle hintergrundprogramme aus (virenscanner, icq, usw).*


_
selfpwn? °_°


Wenn du richtig gelesen hättest würdest du sehen das er alles auf minimum gestellt hat.. und das mit der Grafikkarte wurde auch schon geklärt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## poTTo (19. Januar 2009)

Kauf dir ne Grafikkarte die für Spiele ausgelegt ist, installier die ordentlich, evtl. deine Systemtreiber auch mal runderneuern. Aber lasst die Finger von solchen Onboardlösungen. Die sind meist noch abhängig von eurem verbauten RAM. Word und Excel + Solitär ist alles toll, aber 3D Games, never ever !

gruss


----------



## Dagonzo (19. Januar 2009)

Ja also laggen ist das sicherlich nicht. Wenn du eine Aktion ausführst die erst 5 Sekunden später stattfindet, dann sind das Lags. Also alles was mit Verzögerung passiert.
Was hast du für Addons am laufen? Manchmal können auch die dafür verantwortlich sein. 
Und wie hier schon oft erwähnt wurde, in den Optionen im Spiel die "Eingabeverzögerung" rausnehmen, falls sie aktiviert sind. Das kann auch schon was bringen.


----------



## mege3 (21. Januar 2009)

oh dann ist meine grafikkarte also muell....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber ich hab WoW vor etwa 1 monat immer auf privat servern gespielt geruckelt hat es dort auch nie, und dort hab ich die einstellung nicht gewechselt.
ist da so ein grosser unterschied zwischen private und normal...
sry bin voll der noob auf diesem gebiet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einsam (21. Januar 2009)

mege3 schrieb:


> aber ich hab WoW vor etwa 1 monat immer auf privat servern gespielt geruckelt hat es dort auch nie


/vote close

vieleicht postest noch deine geklaute mp3 samlung und sagst wie viel geld du mit raubkopien letzes monat verdient hast....

alda schwede


----------



## poTTo (21. Januar 2009)

?!?!  nix Close, er ist ja wenigstens so ehrlich und sagts. Und wie da steht hat er halt nicht so die Ahnung. Weis halt nicht jeder das P Server nicht gern gesehen sind.

Um den Thread am Leben zu erhalten : Leg dir ne neue Grafikkarte zu, ne richtige. nVidia 8600 GT o.ä. die gibts so ab 60EUR. Dann installier die ordentlich und schreib hier mal rein ob es sich gebessert hat.

Außerdem nur weil jemand "P Server" schreibt hat das nichts mit seiner MP3 Sammlung zu tun, fahr mal nen Gang runter Einsam.

bye & thx
poTTo


----------



## Unowiel (21. Januar 2009)

mege3 schrieb:


> ich hab das problem das WOW nach etwa 30min spielzeit anfaengt zu laggen....
> die fps faellt dann von 40fps nurnoch auf 10fps... hab auch alles auf low eingestellt... hilft alles nichts.
> ich kann css spielen ohne das es laggt...
> 
> ...


Hast du viele Addons aktiviert? Probier mal diese zu deakitivieren und schau ob's dann vielleicht besser geht.



mege3 schrieb:


> sry bin voll der noob auf diesem gebiet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Macht nix, dafür gibt's dieses Forum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Einsam schrieb:


> /vote close
> 
> vieleicht postest noch deine geklaute mp3 samlung und sagst wie viel geld du mit raubkopien letzes monat verdient hast....
> 
> alda schwede





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontinuum (21. Januar 2009)

Einsam schrieb:


> /vote close
> 
> vieleicht postest noch deine geklaute mp3 samlung und sagst wie viel geld du mit raubkopien letzes monat verdient hast....
> 
> alda schwede



Ich spiele auch ab und zu auf Privatservern, gleichzeitig habe ich 2 Original-Accounts - Sollte jetzt deswegen mein buffed-Account gesperrt werden?
Nebenbei bemerkt ist Privatserver zu benutzen nicht illegal. Was nicht mehr bedeutet, als dass man für das Nutzen eines Pservers nicht bestraft werden kann.

gruß
konti

@topic: Ich würde auch einfach sagen, dass sich der PC nicht wirklich zum spielen eignet, da onboard grafikkarte... ps: meinst du nen Dualcore 2,00Ghz Prozessor oder einen PIV (mit nur einem prozessorkern) also nur 2Ghz?


----------



## Wagga (21. Januar 2009)

Guter PC, wenns ein 2 GHZ Duo oder Quad ist ja, gibts überhaupt Quads mit 2,0 GHZ, ne glaub  nicht, niedrigste ist doch 2,4 HZ.
Also ist es ein Duo.
Was an dem Laptop/Desktop nicht so der bringer ist, ist : die Grafikkarte.
Das m steht für Mobile also ist es ein Notebook, leider kann man dort keine Grakas austauschen :-(((

Für Wow und evtl. anspruchsvollere Games hätte es wenigstens eine Geforce 9300M GT/S sein sollen.
Oder ist der PC/Lapi schon älter und es wurde nur RAM nachgerüstet?

Daten zur Graka:


> NVIDIA GeForce 7150M
> NVIDIA nForce 630M 	NVIDIA GeForce 7000M
> NVIDIA nForce 610M
> DirectX 	9c 	9c
> ...


Vergleich dazu eine 9600 M GT:
http://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-GeForc...-GT.9283.0.html
Hier mal ein Test der 7150 M:
http://www.pc-erfahrung.de/grafikkarte/vga...force-610m.html


----------



## Unowiel (21. Januar 2009)

>Nebenbei bemerkt ist Privatserver zu benutzen nicht illegal. Was nicht mehr bedeutet, als dass man für das Nutzen eines Pservers nicht bestraft werden kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (21. Januar 2009)

Aber der Betreiber könnte tierisch ärger bekommen.
Die Nutzer allerdings nicht.

Ich muss aber sagen das Privatserver überhaupt keinen Spaß macht, Stand 2005.
Ich habe es mir mal bei einem Freund angesehen, der auf einem Privatserver damals spielte.
Inzwischen spielt er auch auf offiziellen Servern, hats wohl eingesehen.
Er war vorher zu geizig die 11€ für Spielspaß auszugeben.
Damals gingen 50 % der Angriffe /Befehle nicht oder  nicht richtig.
Mit Lvl 15 plättete er Lvl 25 Elitemobs alleine.
Hatte Dauererholung (einzig vorteilige) Jeder Mob gab 200% ( zu mindestens war die Leiste immer blau, aber ich glaub dies funktonierte sogar, immer 200% der Ep.
Aber das 50 % der Attacken nicht oder nicht richtig gingen nervte.
Übrigens es gab Briefkästen nur funktionierten Sie nicht.
Es gab ein AH nur funktionierte dies auch nicht.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## poTTo (21. Januar 2009)

Könnt ihr die P Server Diskussion mal woanders führen, das hat mal rein gar nichts mehr mit den Threadtitel zu tun. Gibt übrigens im allgm. WoW Forum genügend Threads mit Meinungen, Theorien dazu. *Also BTT bitte.*


----------



## Kite-X (21. Januar 2009)

kenne das Problem auch.
Mein System
Ja es ist ein Laptop.
2x 2,54 Dou Core
4 GB Ram
Geforce 9600GT

Wer mir jetzt sagt bla deine Grafikkarte ist nich zum Spielen gedacht etc. Mag ja vielleicht sein aber alle neuen Pc Spiele wie z.B Cod 4 laufen auf maximalen Details flüssig.
Bei WoW ist das halt so. Damals zu BC Zeiten in SWP konnten 25 Leute ihr Zauberspammen nebenbei hat noch Feuer gebrannt etc. es lief ruckel frei.
Wenn man jetzt mit 25 Leuten in Naxx, laggt es. Das liegt an der Unsauberen Programmierung vn Wotlk


----------



## painschkes (21. Januar 2009)

_Die Karte ist gut zum Spielen geeignet ,  vor allem für WoW =]


Hast du Schatten mal runtergestellt? 

Eingabeverzögerung deaktiviert? 


Könnte vllt helfen :-)_


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (21. Januar 2009)

Kite-X schrieb:


> Damals zu BC Zeiten in SWP konnten 25 Leute ihr Zauberspammen nebenbei hat noch Feuer gebrannt etc. es lief ruckel frei.
> Wenn man jetzt mit 25 Leuten in Naxx, laggt es. Das liegt an der Unsauberen Programmierung vn Wotlk


was hat ruckeln bitte mit lags zutun? richtig rein garnix. das hat wohl auch wenig mit der programmierung zutun, sondern mit der serverauslastung.
wenn es in swp nicht geruckelt hat, wird es wohl auch jetzt nicht ruckeln. du sagst ja selbst es würde laggen. kannst auch 1000fps haben und es laggt...

aus deinem post entnehme ich, das mit dem notebook wohl alles stimmt und das spiel ruckelfrei läuft. bei den lags muss man abwarten, bis blizzard das problem behoben hat. scheint ja was größeres zu sein.


----------



## Wagga (21. Januar 2009)

poTTo schrieb:


> liegt eindeutig an deiner GeForce 7150m grafikkarte, das ist ein Laptop den du nutz oder die Karte ist Onboard verbaut. der Grafikchip ist für Officeanwendungen ausgelegt. Da werden dir die neusten Treiber leider auch nicht mehr viel Helfen.
> 
> Tip: Solltest du einen PCI ex Steckplatz frei haben, kauf die ne richtige Grafikkarte, dann hast auch mehr fps.
> 
> ...


@ Potto man kann doch bei Notebooks oder sehr schlecht Grakas tauschen oder etwa doch und ich habe was verpasst?
Auch wenn diese auch PCI-Ex16 nutzen kann man die doch nach meinen Informationen nicht ohne weiteres tauschen, selbst wenns ne eigene Karte ist und kein Chip.


----------



## mege3 (21. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Die Karte ist gut zum Spielen geeignet ,  vor allem für WoW =]
> 
> 
> Hast du Schatten mal runtergestellt?
> ...


hab alles auf low gestellt... es ruckelt immer noch.. 
das komische ist jedoch das es erst nach etwa 20-30min passiert.. sry ich lebe grade in amerika, das heisst ich spiele auf nem englischen computer... was ist "Eingabeverzögerung" in english?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
koennte es sein das mein lap top dann irgendwie zu heiss wird? (hab ich in einem anderem forum gelesen)
aber es stimmt irgendwie schon das erst nachdem Wotlk rauskam ich solche probleme habe...


----------



## Unowiel (21. Januar 2009)

mege3 schrieb:


> hab alles auf low gestellt... es ruckelt immer noch..
> das komische ist jedoch das es erst nach etwa 20-30min passiert.. sry ich lebe grade in amerika, das heisst ich spiele auf nem englischen computer... was ist "Eingabeverzögerung" in english?
> 
> 
> ...


Repeat Delay.


----------



## painschkes (21. Januar 2009)

_Damit war eigentlich Kite-X gemeint :-/

Deine Karte ist wirklich nur schrott (nicht böse gemeint).. das ist ne Office Karte , die überhauptnicht zum Spielen geeignet ist..

---

Wenn er zu heiss wird geht er aus o.ä =]_


----------



## Tronnic² (21. Januar 2009)

Ich hab auch nen Laptop, und auch nur ne dämliche "office" karte. GeForce 8400M G. Ich kann zwar Warhammer, WoW und so weiter Spielen, aber nur auf niedrigten Details. Wobei Warhammer "Spielen" mit dem Laptop übertrieben ausgedrücket währe. Eher durch Warhammer ruckeln >.<

Also, ich hatte immer Temperaturprobleme. Hab dann einfach den Laptop unten aufgeschraubt, das mehr Luft ran kann. Jetzt läuft die Graka im Spiel nur noch mit 98C, nicht mehr mit 120C und dann BlueScreen o.o

Aber bei mir bauen sich die FPS auch langsam ab, wenn ich merke das meine Temperaturen hoch steigen.


Schraub einfach mal deinen Laptop unten auf, das mehr luft ran kann. Und stell ihn hinten mit Hilfe von z.B CD-Hüllen ein wenig höher. Aber sie vorsichtig. Schau erstmal nach, ob nicht irgendwo unten am Laptop ein Sicherheitsaufkleber is wo drauf steht (Garantie void if removed) oder so. (Ihr wisst schon was ich meine, oder?) Dann nicht aufmachen, sonst währe die Garantie futsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

